# April 2008 CPGear Contest



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2008)

Folks,

It's a new month and time for another photo contest! Spring is in the air (well, if you ignore the 6' snow drifts here) so this month's theme is R&R. Could be photos of how you're enjoying the spring, what you did on your vacation, or making the best of life in a FOB. As long as someone's chilling out it's fair game.

As usual, the winning photo will earn it's creator a $80 CPGear gift certificate.

Standard Contest Rules Apply:


All photos must conform with the Conduct Guidelines.
There are no limitations on photo subject, location, etc.
The winner will receive an $80 CPGear gift certificate as a prize.
You can enter as many photos as you like.
Photos must be uploaded into the Milnet.ca Photo Contest album in the photo gallery in order to be eligible.
The winning entry will be selected based on rating and views. If there is a tie, other factors will be used to determine a winner.
The contest closes at midnight ET on April 30th, 2008.
OPSEC/PERSEC must be observed at all times.
Photos must be original, or contributor must hold the photo copyright.
All uploaded photos will be retained by Milnet.ca and may be used at a later date.
Photos must not be offensive in nature.
Photos from previous Milnet.ca Photo Contests are not eligible.

Related links:


Milnet.ca Photo Contest Gallery
Upload a Photo

Remember, be creative, unique or humourous to increase your chances of winning. Good luck, and don't forget to rate the photos that others enter! (Yes, you can even rate your own photo - once.) If anyone has any questions, just let me know. Good luck!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## apple (1 Apr 2008)

I'M GUESSING THAT THE 1999 is meant to say 2008?


----------



## GUNS (1 Apr 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Folks,
> 
> It's a new month and time for another photo contest! Spring is in the air (well, if you ignore the 6' snow drifts here) so this month's theme is R&R. Could be photos of how you're enjoying the spring, what you did on your vacation, or making the best of life in a FOB. As long as someone's chilling out it's fair game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2008)

Bah... bitten by my own laziness *and* my own joke!


----------



## Rodahn (3 Apr 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Bah... bitten by my own laziness *and* my own joke!



Belated April Fools!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Apr 2008)

Well, if the contest was "the month with the fewest entries" I think we'd have a winner! Is everyone photo'd out or did this one just slip under the radar?

Still a couple of days left to submit an entry...


----------



## DirtyDog (29 Apr 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Well, if the contest was "the month with the fewest entries" I think we'd have a winner! Is everyone photo'd out or did this one just slip under the radar?
> 
> Still a couple of days left to submit an entry...


Shhhhhhh.....


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Apr 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Well, if the contest was "the month with the fewest entries" I think we'd have a winner! Is everyone photo'd out or did this one just slip under the radar?
> 
> Still a couple of days left to submit an entry...


Whoops, never saw this surprisingly 

Might try to get a picture in for it.
Baker


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Well, if the contest was "the month with the fewest entries" I think we'd have a winner! Is everyone photo'd out or did this one just slip under the radar?
> 
> Still a couple of days left to submit an entry...






			
				DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Shhhhhhh.....



Too late, just submitted one!  ;D
BTW, DirtyDog, your picture is not coming up for me in the Gallery.  Mike, has Vern been in there again?


----------



## PMedMoe (1 May 2008)

Please vote here!!


----------



## Yrys (2 May 2008)

Voting doesn't seems to work for me OR it is closed...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 May 2008)

Well considering its already MAY I think it might be closed.


----------



## Yrys (2 May 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Well considering its already MAY I think it might be closed.



It could be, but Mike B. usually post it when he closed them and he let it run for voting a few days in the begining of the following month...


----------



## Mike Baker (2 May 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> It could be, but Mike B. usually post it when he closed them and he let it run for voting a few days in the begining of the following month...


True, but as far as I know he would have to change it to let the voting go longer, which I would assume was set to the end of April.

This the way it works, Mike?

Baker


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 May 2008)

Actually I didn't set it to stop accepting votes at all. You have to be logged in to the gallery to vote though, maybe that's the issue. It still works for me (guess it's time to vote!)


----------



## Yrys (3 May 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> You have to be logged in to the gallery to vote though, maybe that's the issue.



I refresh the site where I'm log, I click on the link you provide in the beginning of the thread,
I click on a star under a photo where there is X votes, a few times, noting moves, there is still X votes
and not X + 1 ...

So I don't think it's the logging that is in question for me...

I access the photo gallery twice or 3rd times with a link provide by ArmyVern. A superstitious person may see a link   there...

                                                                                                                                                                                  

Hum.

Forget everything I typed previously in this post.

Logging. Ok. My bad :-[ !


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 May 2008)

It does take a sec for the new votes to show up.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2008)

Is it done yet?  Do we have a winner?


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 May 2008)

Ya,

Let's get one going for May!

dileas

tess


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 May 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Is it done yet?  Do we have a winner?



Very subtle. 

Yep, we have a winner, and it's you! Congrats Moe on your winning photo:






You can't say we're not a kinder, gentler military when a rainbow photo takes the prize!


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Very subtle.



I'm not known to be subtle.  Anyone who knows me will attest to the fact that I'm pretty straightforward.  ;D



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Yep, we have a winner, and it's you! Congrats Moe on your winning photo:
> 
> You can't say we're not a kinder, gentler military when a rainbow photo takes the prize!



Thank you!
Well, you *did* say a Spring picture.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 May 2008)

You bet, it's a great photo and a well deserved win!


----------



## deedster (6 May 2008)

Congrats Moe !!!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2008)

Thanks D!!!


----------

